# Cubase SE und Gitarre (bin neu hier)



## Gnorry (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich gerade registrieren lassen und bin somit ganz frisch hier.
Ich hoffe, das ist das richtige Forum für meine Frage.

Seit ca. 2 Wochen habe ich Cubase SE.
Installation ging problemlos. Habe aber das Problem, in das Programm "hineinzukommen", d.h. ist alles noch sehr komplex für mich.

Meine Hardware: schneller Rechner und M-Audio Delta 1010 LT, E-Gitarre mit Behringer
V-Amp, Mischpult

Meine Frage: Wie kann ich am besten das Signal aus dem V-Amp aufnehmen?
Habe schon an den Eingängen versucht, die Dinge einzustellen - funktioniert aber nicht ganz. (L/R Chinch aus V-Amp raus in Kanal 3 und 4 der Delta rein - das dann als Stereo
In ausgewiesen)

Kann zudem das Signal nicht auf dem Monitor sehen.

Spezielle Frage:

Wie den V-Amp anschließen (direkt oder besser übers Mischpult?)
Was muss ich bei den Eingängen/Ausgängen in SE einstellen?
Handelt es sich eigentlich um ein Stereo- oder Monosignal, das aus dem V-Amp kommt?
(dumme Frage, da ja L/R-Kabel - aber als Monosignal klang es besser bei der Aufnahme...)
Wie kann ich das Eingangssignal auf dem Monitor sehen?


p.s. Sorry, aber bin nicht gerade ein Technikfreak und Computerfachmann...


----------



## meta_grafix (29. Juli 2006)

Moin,

meine Gitarre habe ich noch nicht gesampelt aber Gesang. Das Verfahren sollte aber das gleiche sein. Mit dem Mikrofon in den Röhrenpreamp (VAMP), aus dem Preamp in meine Emagic Audiowerk analog Input 1.
Cubase:
Geräte-VST-Verbindungen-Input habe ich dann Audiowerk Stereo mit analog 1 ist links und analog 2 ist rechts.
Spätestens jetzt solltest Du im Transportfenster einen Input sehen wenn Du Deine Klampfe anspielst. Jetzt eine Audiospur im Projektfenster erzeugen und im Inspector unter in und out Deine VST-Verbindungen auswählen die Du unter den VST-Verbindungen eingestellt hast. Wenn Du direkt mithören willst, dann musst Du auf den kleinen Lautsprecher, neben dem Aufnahmeknopf der Audiospur aktivieren. Das sollte es gewesen sein.

Gruß


----------



## meta_grafix (14. August 2006)

So,

musste jetzt auch mal mit der Klampfe ran. Funktioniert genau wie oben beschrieben. Habe erst alles mit meinem Korg Pandorra (Ampsim) eingespielt, hat mir dann nicht gefallen und ein VST Guitar Rig bemüht. Es ist im Prinzip auch besser die Gitarre clean einzuspielen.
Sovie dazu.

Gruß


----------



## FingerSkill (18. August 2006)

Hallo,
naja ich weis nicht wie der V-Amp funktioniert, normal hat ein Gitarren Signal sehr viel Wiederstand --> hoch Ohmig, und wenn man eine Gitarre direkt in ein Soundinterface einspielt benoetigt man eine DI-Box zwischen Gitarre und Soundinterface da man sonst ein unbrauchbares Signal erhaelt. Aber ich denke das der V-Amp eine DI-Box intern haben muesste.

Du brauchst halt aufjeden Fall ein symetrisches Signal.

lg, fap


----------

